# My shoe collection! Whats in yours?



## FamusLady (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi guys

Ive noticed on youtube alot of the ladies are doing shoe collections videos, so i decided to jump on the band wagon and do one as well lol. Please check out my collection and let me know if there is any you like. Id also love to know how you feel about shoes. Do they give you a feeling of excitement or are you just like whatever its only shoes?? I dont understand why but shoe make me feel great lol. xx


----------



## Amarah (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow gorgeous shoes!! I looovveeee high chunky heels!! Im not really addicted to shoes nowadays but a few years ago it was a hobby of mine to go and buy a pair of high sexy heels maybe once a month... Im glad Im over that phase because I used to wear them only once and some never worn! It sucks because fashion always changes and I kind of had to chuck out my shoes every now and then.. what a waste!


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 23, 2012)

I used to have loads of shoes, especially a black shoe for everything and tons of boots. Now I live in a desert so I have sandals for everything haha. I do still love shoes but I don't always have as many places to wear them anymore than I used to.


----------



## FamusLady (Sep 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow gorgeous shoes!! I looovveeee high chunky heels!! Im not really addicted to shoes nowadays but a few years ago it was a hobby of mine to go and buy a pair of high sexy heels maybe once a month... Im glad Im over that phase because I used to wear them only once and some never worn! It sucks because fashion always changes and I kind of had to chuck out my shoes every now and then.. what a waste!


 I can relate to what your saying, i do have some i have never worn. Whilst doing this video i cleared out around 15 pairs but instead of throwing them away ive put them on ebay this time. Thank you for taking the time to watch the video


----------



## FamusLady (Sep 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used to have loads of shoes, especially a black shoe for everything and tons of boots. Now I live in a desert so I have sandals for everything haha. I do still love shoes but I don't always have as many places to wear them anymore than I used to.


 WoW in a desert! I can imagine heels aren't practical for there lol, i bet you have a great sandal collection though!! Thanks for watching


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FamusLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WoW in a desert! I can imagine heels aren't practical for there lol, i bet you have a great sandal collection though!! Thanks for watching


That I do. Most of the people in my area wear sandals year round as well. We just buy different colors and styles like anyone else would regular shoes.


----------



## Pretty Ugly (Sep 24, 2012)

Lovely shoe collection! They're all so pretty!

I used to have a lot, but like Dalylah, I live in a desert as well. I don't often go out anymore because the heat can be unbearable.


----------



## FamusLady (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pretty Ugly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lovely shoe collection! They're all so pretty!
> 
> I used to have a lot, but like Dalylah, I live in a desert as well. I don't often go out anymore because the heat can be unbearable.


 Thank you for watching! Where we live is so varied. Its raining so badly right now, i need to add some wellington boots to my collection lol. Would love to swap the heat for the cold xx


----------



## chrisgale200 (Sep 29, 2012)

nice taste  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tyari (Oct 5, 2012)

You have some gorgeous shoes.


----------



## Pancua (Oct 13, 2012)

I have a love of boots and recently bought a pair from ShoeDazzle. They make their debut at a get together tomorrow.

Tonight I took a pair of studded ankle boots I haven't worn in forever out for a movie. They are so cute and comfortable, I need to break them out more often.


----------



## OiiO (Oct 13, 2012)

Fabulous collection! I also loved your fishtail braid tutorial  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FamusLady (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fabulous collection! I also loved your fishtail braid tutorial  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you darling x


----------



## FamusLady (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a love of boots and recently bought a pair from ShoeDazzle. They make their debut at a get together tomorrow.
> 
> Tonight I took a pair of studded ankle boots I haven't worn in forever out for a movie. They are so cute and comfortable, I need to break them out more often.


 Do you know if shoe dazzle ship to the UK. They have alot of great shoes that i need in my life x


----------



## Pancua (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FamusLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you know if shoe dazzle ship to the UK. They have alot of great shoes that i need in my life x


 Unfortunately it doesn't look like it. Only to Canada and APO/FPO addresses.


----------



## FamusLady (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Unfortunately it doesn't look like it. Only to Canada and APO/FPO addresses.


 What a shame! They really have some nice things on there


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 13, 2012)

That's a bummer that they don't ship to UK. I love shoedazzle and order from them from time to time. I try to stay away from there so I don't buy too much.


----------



## Pancua (Oct 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Reija* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a bummer that they don't ship to UK. I love shoedazzle and order from them from time to time. I try to stay away from there so I don't buy too much.


 LOL Yeah, I am trying to force myself to once or twice a month!


----------



## Nakshidil (Oct 31, 2012)

Gorgeous collection! I wish I could wear those heels! Unfortunately, those days are long gone for me, so if I want to wear anything with a bit of height it has to be a wedge.


----------



## FamusLady (Oct 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Nakshidil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gorgeous collection! I wish I could wear those heels! Unfortunately, those days are long gone for me, so if I want to wear anything with a bit of height it has to be a wedge.


 Us ladies have to love wedges Get the height but with comfort!!


----------



## Nakshidil (Nov 2, 2012)

Lol! I know, right?


----------

